# [DISQUE IDE]non reconu après installation(resolu)

## pepit

Bonjour,

Voilà, j'ai installé avec succès une première fois Gentoo sur un PIII de ma composition. Deux disque dur : un SCSI et un IDE. Le système est installé sur le SCSI avec les partitions décrite dans le manuel, le second disque est juste une banque de données. Fort de ma réussite et après m'être fait un manuel perso simplifié et mis à jour, je décide de recommencer l'install en suivant mon programme tout en le corrigeant.

Tout c'est bien passé sauf que mon second disque n'est plus reconnu par le système. Après vérification du fstab, je lance la commande fsck /dev/sdb1. Devant l'échec j'essaie /dev/sdc1, d1 etc... rien n'y fait on dirait de mon disque n'existe plus. Je redémarre le PC avec gparted et là mon disque à partition unique ext4 est bien présent.

En désespoir de cause je relance un genkernel all --menuconfig et j'essaie d'ajouter  dans le menu tout ce qui me semble se rapporter à un disque ide. Helas "rien n'y fait" après relance du pc le problème demeure.

Le noyau généré est un 3.5.7.Je pense avoir raté un driver important mais mes connaissances limitées dans la compilation noyesque et autre plombe mon install.

Pouvez vous me dire quelles options de menuconfig sont indispensable pour ces disques, à moins que mon problème vienne d’ailleurs?

PS: j'ai activé (de mémoire) le support ata/atap etc.. Et  Intel PIIXn chipsets support. Je précise que ma CM est une Asus PIIBS dont le bios est à jour pour supporter un PIII à 600Mhz le chipset est un i440bxLast edited by pepit on Thu Jan 24, 2013 9:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Hello,

Un petit "lspci -k" lancé sur un live cd/usb t'indiquera quel est le module utilisé par le bus IDE. C'est le driver qui va te manquer !

----------

## pepit

J'ai essayé, en effet les infos semble très prometteuses, cela m'a même conduit à recompiler mon noyau avec conviction! Hélas ce n'est pas si simple, car les appellations diffère dans menuconfig et il faut bien souvent interpréter.. 

Toujours est-il que c'est pareil, j'ai la désagréable impression après plusieurs heures de compilation d'avoir rien changé.

----------

## guilc

Bah dans ce cas là, colle nous ici la sortie de lspci.

Attention, il y a 2 supports pour l'IDE. Un vieux qu'il ne faut plus utiliser (ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)) et le nouveau dit "libata" qui se trouve dans "Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers" puis "ATA SFF support (for legacy IDE and PATA)". La dedans, je parierais sur "Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support"

----------

## pepit

Oui, j'ai vu que l'utilisation du vieu est déconseillée donc je ne l'ai pas fait!   :Smile: 

Voici mon lspci :

# lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)

00:04.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

00:04.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:04.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

00:04.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)

00:06.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AHA-2940U2/U2W / 7890/7891

        Subsystem: Adaptec 2940U2W SCSI Controller

        Kernel modules: aic7xxx

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd. MGA G200 AGP (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd. MGA-G200 AGP

----------

## 256JMaN

bonsoir ! 

Ca devrait fonctionner avec cette config :

```

Device Drivers  --->

<*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->

[*]   ATA SFF support

[*]  ATA BMDMA support

          <*>       Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

```

----------

## pepit

j'avais déjà ça :

[*]   Verbose ATA error reporting                                             │ │   

  │ │       [*]   ATA ACPI Support 

[*]   ATA SFF support

 [*]     ATA BMDMA support

 <*>       Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

Mais je vais recompiler car maintenant j'ai une erreur de bloc sur ma partition sda3(scsi) depuis ma dernière compilation. Pourtant elle est clean,  j'ai du toucher à autre chose en passant....

----------

## pepit

Le problème est résolut, et ne me demandez pas pourquoi!

J'ai ajouté sous forme de module tout ce qui comportait ata dans device driver de menuconfig. Mais ensuite j'ai eu un drôle de probleme :

le disque scsi est sda pour grub et ensuite sdb pour le noyau ça donne ceci dans grub.conf pour que ça marche :

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-3.5.7-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sdb3 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-3.5.7-gentoo

C'est grave docteur?

----------

## pepit

J'ai finit par résoudre définitivement ces problèmes de multi disque disques en passant le tout en mode "label", je pense qu'en mode "uuid" ça doit aussi être efficace!

----------

